# ceylon puffers spotted...



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

i seen some ceylon puffer at island pets yesterday listed as large figure 8s, just a heads up. ive had my ceylon for like 2 year nicest puffer ive owned (doesnt fin nip in most cases ), the only catch is there brackish to full marine, i just figured i would post it because i havent seen a ceylon puffer at a local pet store for a long..... there also a little bit beat up from transport.



(i couldnt find the puffer spotted thread)


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

You do realize that Island pets is a sponsor of this site right? and that he will probably see ythis thread, in which you are bashing his stock... which also falls under crimanal charges if he can prove he has lost sales by your thread? just a thought.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cichlid said:


> You do realize that Island pets is a sponsor of this site right? and that he will probably see ythis thread, in which you are bashing his stock... which also falls under crimanal charges if he can prove he has lost sales by your thread? just a thought.


hes telling people about it so they can go to the store and buy the puffer lol

how is that bashing and how would it cause a loss of business, if anything it would be an increase, +1 puffer sold?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

yea I dont think hes bashing anybody.. shipping damage is normal for any fish.. every fish store is gonna get some fish damaged from shipping or sick as they can be weakend by the shipping.. I would not think anyone would lose a sale from that comment.. Mferko is right as far as +1 puffer sold


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

lol @ cichlid
and more lol @ criminal prosecution :lol:


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

BossRoss said:


> lol @ cichlid
> and more lol @ criminal prosecution :lol:


 *like* zing!!!!!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

It does sound like a free ad for IPU if you ask me  He is actually giving "heads up" for people how nice these guys are. How that is bashing the store? I took it exactly the opposite way


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Lol. That's all I have to say!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

@ cichlid

thats a little to far i think. Grant is a cool dude. He wouldnt mind somebody posting this. Ive spotted things there many a time & posted on here. To say he could get charged is a rude comment. just my thoughts.


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

cichlid said:


> You do realize that Island pets is a sponsor of this site right? and that he will probably see ythis thread, in which you are bashing his stock... which also falls under crimanal charges if he can prove he has lost sales by your thread? just a thought.


ya your high, i was basically give island pets a free add, and stated a true fact, so people will wait tell the puffers settled in and healed. notice i said TRANSPORT not poor treatment......


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

lol, ok so i miss understood what you were saying, relax, it happens... i thought you were saying his stock looked rough, as in telling people not to buy his fish.


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Ya transport is transport what is there to do? Hope 
I still haven't gone out to Island Pets yet, soon tho.


----------

